# [ROM]-[MikRoms] Supersonic 3D RC 1.2 (Sense 3.5 GB 2.3.5)



## newtoroot (Aug 5, 2011)

This rom is based off of HTC Runnymede it is an old release but very stable i will post a link to newer beta versions below
































*RC1.2:*
Odex again
Updated Maxthon
Updated FlashPlayer
Fixed HTC Hub (now 100% working with skins and more)
More EPST codes work now (##prl#, etc.)
I cannot make a patch for this cuz i odexed it... might get away with a full wipe... but im not sure.

*RC1.1:*
Fixed VVM to work out the box (u still need to block 9016 though)
Fixed MMS over wifi (it will auto connect to 3g to send it... a bypass... but works)
Updated Market 3.2
Updated Market apps
Updated theMikMik forums app
Turned off almost all the debug flags in frameworks smalis
DeOdex for now guys.... cuz im still in the middle of working on it
There were really a lot of other tiny fixes which im really too lazy to write down and probably forgetting anyways.
Full wipe is needed as there are a lot of changes (even if the change log is not huge ;-))... but u can always feel free to not wipe and let us all know how it worked out.

*RC1:*
Cleaned useless langs out of 90% of all the apks (left spanish kb support)
Took out approx 90% of the debug code in all apks (takeing out the word "test" from "testrom")
Updated all market apps and market
Added MikApps tab to rosie
More quicksettings (long press takes u to the actual settings also, Thanks RCMix)
More free space/RAM (new script and bin files etc.) (252MB free on data with on 1st flash with a2sd disabled)
A2sd disabled by def (type a2sd reinstall in shell to set it up again)
Libs are not longer symlinked (only weather videos are right now)
MMS will not compress images (def set to 5MB)
SMS will split up over 160 char messages
Pick between Android/Honeycomb/HTC locksreens
Fixed volume being too high
HTC hub now works (seems like they didnt put out skins and such for it yet though)
Added 2 HTC skins
EPST codes work (thanks captain_throwback) (sometime depends on your radio ver.)
There were really a lot of other tiny fixes which im really too lazy to write down and probably forgetting anyways.
Full wipe is needed as there are a lot of changes... but u can always feel free to not wipe and let us all know how it worked out.​

*Download Links:*

RC1.2

* Older Download Links

New Beta versions http://themikmik.com...-s-EVO-4G-Betas​


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

Should prolly go in Dev sub forum. : ) Love you work btw! It's my daily and i recommend to everyone.


----------

